# Sentra 5-Speed Shift knob



## Airborne22 (Apr 9, 2004)

I am looking for a replacement shift knob for my 2005 Nissan Sentra 5-Speed. The current knob is a leather knob that came with the Special Edition Package. I would REALLY like to have a back-lit one that highlights the shift pattern in red. I have searched the web, but can't seem to find one. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## olstyn (May 7, 2009)

I'd be worried about the wiring getting caught in the shifter mechanism. I mean, I guess if you were to really carefully zip-tie it down, you might be ok, but it seems like a lot of work for something that's purely cosmetic.


----------



## Airborne22 (Apr 9, 2004)

olstyn said:


> I'd be worried about the wiring getting caught in the shifter mechanism. I mean, I guess if you were to really carefully zip-tie it down, you might be ok, but it seems like a lot of work for something that's purely cosmetic.


Not to worried about the wiring. Just think it will look VERY cool.


----------

